# Tire Size



## mbueker (9 mo ago)

I am going to purchase a E bike in the next few weeks for hunting my question is should i go with the 4.8" or 4" tires the trails are mostly solis dirt but after a rain can be slick or a little muddy I am guesing the wider would be best.? Most people talking about the 4.8 tires talk about snow or sand no mention of mud thanks


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

lug size & pattern is key to riding in the mud........... more so than the width of the tire. Aggressive, widely spaced lugs seem to work best for traction and mud shedding.


----------



## mbueker (9 mo ago)

Thanks I am going to go with the wider tires thanks


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I suggest 4.6 or 4.8 it gives better ground clearance.


----------

